# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  χαρίζεται TV Samsung UE32D4003

## KOKAR

χαρίζεται TV Samsung UE32D4003 με πρόβλημα ( μαλλον ) στο TCON
οταν ειναι κρύα δουλεύει κανονικά, μετα πο μιση με μια ωρα τα χρώματα φαίνονται μοβ & πράσινα  και υπάρχει και είδωλο στα γράμματα
δίνετε χωρίς remote control
οι κανόνες είναι γνωστοί

το πρόβλημα ειναι σχεδόν σαν το παρακάτω 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cjt8iwrHl-k


specs *εδώ*

----------

Gaou (29-11-19), 

mikemtb (28-11-19)

----------


## kioan

Η TV δόθηκε στον miketmb. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------

mikemtb (30-11-19)

----------

